# hey, thinking about getting these, should i?



## Dom74 (Sep 27, 2005)

hey my boyfriend just got these plasmafx blue rims for his clk. i'm thinking about getting them for my 93 silvia front 240 in black chrome. what do you think?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

that would be pretty sick ...


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

please don't.......


----------



## ChaRmaNDeR_cAn_DRifT (Jul 16, 2006)

dont ruin a silvia......you need mesh, low offset, camberd out rims


----------



## Mad_Eyes (Jul 20, 2006)

If ur silvia's black or white then I'd get black with a chrome-lip. If it's another color then get straight chrome.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

Mad_Eyes said:


> If ur silvia's black or white then I'd get black with a chrome-lip. If it's another color then get straight chrome.


no.... no no no. please, DO NOT get those rims at all on a 240. dubs on a converted 240? i don't think so.


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

my god noooooooooo. chrome on a 240 gross. bad enough your bf put them on his clk. That blue is very tacky.


----------



## Avus Blur (Jul 18, 2006)

Those wheels look hideous and heavy.

Blue wheels on a white car, are you serious?


----------



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

sick and by sick I don't mean cool I mean vomit


----------

